# Removing Paint



## pebblelu

I was wondering if any one knows how to remove paint off a tortoise shell. I was talking with a lady at work and she said she found a tortoise and thinks it's a dt but the whole shell is painted red and she was wondering how to get it off.


----------



## Angi

The Vet told my Brother to use sand paper on the Box turtle he took in years ago.The poor little guys was abused, but has been loved and spoiled for about the last 10 years and is doing great.


----------



## GBtortoises

I've removed paint before from a box turtle and a wood turtle before.

It's going to depend upon what type of paint it is. You may have to test a spot with different types of solvents. Oil base paint will require mineral spirits, Lacquer will require lacquer thinner or acetone, etc...

The best way is to saturate a rag, liberally wipe on some of the solvent, then dip a soft bristle brush in the solvent and gently scrub the paint off, using another clean rag to constantly wipe away the loose paint. Continue it over and over until it's all off. Do it in a well ventilated area so that neither the person or the tortoise have to breath the fumes of the solvent. Lacquer thinner in particular has a very high flash point but is also heavier than air and the vapor will settle below the working point if not given the opportunity to dissipate. The tortoise probably isn't going to like this procedure very much at all, but in the long run it will be better off for it.

Obviously, the less evasive that the procedure can be made for the tortoise the better it will be for it's stress level. But the paint should definitely be removed.


----------



## tortoisenerd

Poor tortoise! I think some elaboration is needed on "found". If it was in the wild, then the proper authorities need to be called because you cannot take a wild tort. If someone gave it to her, she needs to go through having it registered to her or whatever its called (if it is indeed a desert tort--feel free to post pictures so someone here can tell you). The shell is a living thing. I have no idea why people pain it, drill holes, etc. Thanks for both of your good work!


----------



## pebblelu

Thanks for your replys. I Told her what every one said. I told her if she could get me a picture i'd post it on here and see what every one says it is.


----------

